# shipping rods



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

I need to ship 3 or 4 rods from pensacola to the frozen wastelands of indianapolis. what makes the best container? who to ship with? apox. cost? 
thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

PVC pipe cut to lenght, caps for both ends. Glue one cap on and tape the other one with shipping tape. I have done this with a pile of rods last year and never had a problem.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Shipping Rods*

What's a ballpark cost? I've got a couple I need to get to the Keys.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> What's a ballpark cost? I've got a couple I need to get to the Keys.


four 7'6'' rods shipped from Gulf Shores to cottonwood LA cost $22.95 a couple of weeks ago


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got a very heavy cardboard tube that Bass Pro used to ship me a rod not a week ago. Figure its 7 ' (just guessing).If someone wants, its theirs, just come and get it. Located near Bell Lane in Pace/Milton..
/r


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

I use the pvc tubes and use usps and they are cheaper than ups..not sure the max length though. check with post office


----------

